# Bajar tensión de LEDs en TV



## miguelangel86 (Jul 18, 2019)

Buenas. ¿Alguien tiene dato o diagrama de una fuente LG 32LF565B para bajar tensión a los LED?
Tengo una que hice y armé, me dijeron que aumente la R816, su valor original es de 2,3 Ohms.
Cambié y puse una de 5,6 Ohms y bajo algo unos 3V, no sé si estoy en lo correcto haciendo el trabajo.
Ahora tengo dos televisores del mismo modelo con falla de LEDs. ¿Qué tengo qué hacer antes de comenzar?
¿Tienen algún dato o diagrama de Fuente? Gracias y saludos.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jul 18, 2019)

Tension no es lo mismo que corriente. Debes reducir esta última.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 18, 2019)

Para mi el chipiristor CP538 de la segunda fuente, o el cosito COS328, que esta al lado de la otra fuente puede ser... 

En otras palabras R816 para nosotros es una letra y un numero, no una referencia!!!.

Fotos de lo que hablas, diagramas, todo.

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)

Busca donde sensa la corriente, y varia esa resistencia.
Ojo con los limites de los componentes, no es bueno que esté ni muy por debajo ni muy por encima


----------



## sergiot (Jul 19, 2019)

No tenes que modificar nada, solo tenes que entrar al menú y bajar el valor de la luz de fondo, en algunos figura como retro-iluminación, automaticamente el sistema baja el duty-cycle del pwm que los controla.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 19, 2019)

Buenos días, ha  que repuesta, hay un colega me pide foto o diagrama, si lee bien, yo pedí diagrama, mi pregunta fue para algún colega que trabajo con esta marca y realizó dicha prueba de bajar tensión o corriente como me dice ahí otro colega, ese de entrar a menú y baja luz o retro iluminación se que baja, que pasa dueño lo regula y lo lleva al 100% otra vez, ahora que se entre por modo servicio y tenga ahí para bajar sería bueno yo desconozco.
disculpe la molestia gracias igual de todo modo buscaré información, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 19, 2019)

Segui agregando y baja todo lo que te permita/quieras...mas o menos según tus mediciones que provees, es a razón de poco menos de 0.5V por cada 1Ω que agregas a si que... si quieres bajar 5V mas le agregas a lo que ya tienes una de 2,2Ω, etc.

Dudo que sea continua lo que alimenta a los led si no una señal PWM seguramente pero como "estamos en el aire" con los datos es lo mas que se puede acercar.


----------



## miguelangel86 (Jul 19, 2019)

Buenas, gracias amigo por responder algo bueno. Voy a probar, saludos
Ahí está foto de fuente, en la única forma que puedo subir

lg 565


----------



## GED 855 (Mar 23, 2021)

Cómo te resultó cambiando esa resistencia? 
 Cambié los LEDS hace un mes sin reducir corriente y ya se quemaron de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2021)

Seguramente cambiaste solo los quemados y entonces se queman otros que ya están baqueteados !

Saludos !


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 23, 2021)

¿Cómo es la fuente de ese TV? Sube una foto. 

Si es que fuera la misma que me ha tocado ver a mí (LGP32-14PL1), yo lo que hago es retirar las resistencias SMD R816, R817, R818, R819, R820, R821 y en su lugar instalo una resistencia de 0.33R x 2w. Con ello bajo el voltaje de los 125v que trae originalmente, a cerca de 117v.


----------



## GED 855 (Mar 23, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente cambiaste solo los quemados y entonces se queman otros que ya están baqueteados !
> 
> Saludos !


Cambié todos , es una picardía si nó.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2021)

Pero no mediste ni corriente ni voltaje , no ?


----------



## GED 855 (Mar 29, 2021)

Corriente no, voltaje si . 93v o 97v en la placa a la entrada de los leds  ya no me acuerdo exactamente. Ya me está fastidiando, no pude usar la tv más de 12 meses ininterrumpidos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2021)

30 segundos de Google :









						LG 32LF565B  bajar tencion de led
					

queria saver que r tocar para bajar la corriente de led y no los queme   lg 32lf565b




					www.yoreparo.com
				









						Tecnicosaurios.com • Ver Tema - LG 32LF565B ¿qué tipo de LEDs SMD usa?
					






					www.tecnicosaurios.com


----------

